# Cost of Golden Pages



## leelee (24 Jan 2008)

Hi - just trying to budget some business money and keep some aside for advertising in the 2009 Golden Pages.  

We just missed the paper edition of the Golden Pages and just wondered if anyone new off hand approx. cost of advertising in the Golden Pages - construction trade.

Was think something say 1/4 or 1/8 of a page (presume half and full page are 4 figure sums!)

Thanx.


----------



## Simeon (24 Jan 2008)

You'll get more feedback on this but I've heard that a full page is 10k plus. I'd imagine that the sum of the parts is more than the whole, so 1/8 of a page (under that reckoning) would be around 2k. Have you not tried ringing them?


----------



## gocall01 (24 Jan 2008)

leelee,

These are the prices (approx) as I know them for half page adverts (open to correction):
Plain (blank print on yellow background) - €3840
Spot Colour (Colour background other than yellow with print) - €4990
2 Colour (Colour background other than yellow with different colour prints) - €5890
Full Colour - €8980

These figure are not inclusive of VAT.
Still trying to figure out if it is worth it or not, it's a lot of money.

I find myself in a catch 22 situation, need to do advertising to get business but the business can only afford a certain amount of advertising.

What do people find is the best form of advertising?
Is it what you are advertising dependent, I imagine it is...


----------

